# Light No setback seatpost needed....



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I need a 27.2 road NO setback seatpost...LIGHT. I see that Thomson has the Masterpiece...any other choices?


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Easton EC90 Zero setback is new and very light.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

The Thomson Masterpiece is hard to beat. At 158g, it rivals both the Easton EC90 (160g) and USE Alien (135g) in weight and is in general a highly regarded post. Personally I wouldn't go with carbon - I've seen them broken by not-so-large, not-so-powerful riders.


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Thomson!*

Haven't used the masterpiece, but the thomson is very easy to fine adjust and bombproof too.

I bought an alien carbon but the adjustment mechanism blew so I sold it.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

AlanS said:


> I need a 27.2 road NO setback seatpost...LIGHT. I see that Thomson has the Masterpiece...any other choices?


Bold Precision: www.boldprecision.com. lighter than the Masterpiece, and in ti. available with setback or without. the clamp is also very reliable imo. I have one I bought used (standard, not superlight).


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Thomson.*

I have two Thomson Masterpieces, they are excellent post and pretty light. Albert Bold makes some great stuff too. I haven't ridden on of his posts although I do have a set of his 49 gram skewers that put my size 59 Litespeed Vortex under 15 lbs.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

The Campy Record carbon post is so hyper-light that I would not put more than 180-190 pounds on it.


----------



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

ballmon said:


> The Campy Record carbon post is so hyper-light that I would not put more than 180-190 pounds on it.


I don't think this is a NO SET BACK post...Is it?


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

AlanS said:


> I don't think this is a NO SET BACK post...Is it?


it is not. most road posts do have setback.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it's about as small as you can get!


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

*New Ultimate Seatpost: The Greatest*

It weighs 93 grams (250mm, 27.2mm). It isn't carbon. Very strong clamp. Easy adjustment. Super stylish, and it has held up very nicely. I weigh 163.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

USE is making a no setback version of the Alien now. It is 135g. If you can deal with the Alien head, it is great. Sort of finicky to set up, but once you get it dialed in, it doesn't go anywhere.


----------

